# What are Electronic Cigarettes



## Gizmo

This topic is for all the newbies. 

What are E Cigarettes?

E Cigarettes (vapour cigarettes, ecigs or E cigarettes for short) are nicotine vapourizing devices made to supply with a nicotine/flavour solution called E liquid to provide smokers their nicotine with no cancerous carcinogens found in tobacco. The earliest e cigarettes resembled normal cigarettes, as they were short, thin and white having a filter-coloured cartridge, but electronic cigarette vendors and manufacturers have designed and developed many different variations of the electronic cigarette over the past 8 years. This has helped people understand that the electronic cigarette is not actually a smoking cessation device. Instead, the electronic cigarette was developed purely for smokers who want a healthier, more cost effective smoking alternative. The electronic cigarette (e cigarette) comes in three parts; a Lithium Ion e cig battery, an atomizing device (called an e cigarette atomizer) and a cartridge or tank in which the Ejuice is stored, and they all fit together to make the modern E-cigarette. 

What is E liquid?

E liquid (or sometimes called E juice) is the solution that is vapourized in the cartridge or tank of the vapour cigarette. It is a solution based on either propelyne glycerol and/or vegetable glycerin and/or polyethylene glycol 400, mixed with flavour concentrate and a percentage of nicotine (usually from 0% to 3.6% – the proportion of nicotine content is the overall percentage per ml of solution, so for instance 1.6% E liquid contains 16mg per ml of solution. Some stores use the % to show the strength of the E liquid (1.6%) while others, like us, adopt the mg-per-ml (16mg).
There are various E liquid flavours available and brand new ones are now being made and tested all the time. More common E liquid flavours include various tobacco flavours, menthol, cherry, and the RY series to name but a few. 

How do Electronic cigarettes work?

The Electronic cigarette user draws on the end of the electronic cigarette in which the E liquid is stored inside the cartridge/tank and either automatically, or utilizing the use of a button found on the electronic cigarette battery, this triggers the battery which powers the electronic cigarettes atomizer. The atomizer heats the E liquid, creating a smoke-like vapour which is inhaled by the user, carrying the diluted nicotine to the lungs. Hence the name ‘vapour cigarette’

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------

